
AT&T to throttle your video quality in the name of 'data saving' - christianmunoz
https://www.cnet.com/news/att-video-throttle-stream-saver/
======
m0dest
This was announced 72 hours after Trump was elected... a president who vocally
opposes net neutrality.

[http://about.att.com/story/att_introduces_stream_saver.html](http://about.att.com/story/att_introduces_stream_saver.html)

Note that this is categorically worse than the T-Mobile deal. Unlike T-Mobile
Binge On, this throttled data still counts against your data quota. Users get
nothing in exchange. It's forcing a quality limit setting (one that most
mobile video apps already provide) and making it difficult to disable.

------
christianmunoz
I'm curious to know how they are planning on doing this from a technical
standpoint. I can understand them throttling video streaming for their own
services (such as the U-Verse app), but to do it for other services? I also
can't imagine that the processing power required to do this on-the-fly is
trivial.

~~~
christianmunoz
After reading a little more, it looks like they're capping any video streams
they can detect on their network at 1.5Mbps, and not attempting to re-encode
anything.

------
chinese_donald
One of the downsides to our new net-neutrality laws is that AT&T can't charge
users less money for a downgraded 480P video stream.

